# Wanted:: C.h.e.a.p.e.s.t.  Desktop configuration (only CPU)



## sude (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi Guys,
Can you please let me know the cheapest desktop configuration (Only CPU).

My 7 years old system blew recently and i plan to repair and sell it off. And i do not desire to upgrade my system to something HiFi (though i wish  ). due to personal reasons.

So can you please let me know what would be the cheapest confi. I am from Bangalore.

My usage is primarily for *Net Browsing*, *Word Excel etc*, *a little bit of audio and video editing*. Thats it. Though i am not a game freak (i dont get the time), but a little bit of Old games like NFS Porsche type is welcomed.

*Please note NO Atom processors plz...*

recently i bought a 500GB WD HDD, so u can ignore the HDD.

_*My budget is strictly around 8 thousands or less.*_

Thanks_SUDE


----------



## topgear (Nov 11, 2010)

That's really a tough call !

AMD Athlon Ii X2 2xx - get the cheapest one you can get around 2.8k
Gigabyte 740G DDR2 mobo @ 2.6k
1 GB DDR2 Ram @ 1k
Zebronics Bijli cabby @ 1.6k with PSU


----------



## Piyush (Nov 11, 2010)

^^thats good config under 8k

@OP
does ur 8k includes the money u'll recieve after selling ur old pc?


----------



## pegasus (Nov 11, 2010)

Sempron 140/145 - 1.8K approx (single core but cheap, fast, low TDP)
ASUS M4A78LT-M LE - 2.9K approx iirc ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
(Socket AM3, HyperTransport 3.0, 760G chipset, Integrated ATI Radeon 3000 graphics, DVI port for LCD monitor, EPU for power saving, 6x SATA ports, ...)
2GB DDR3 1333MHz RAM- 1.7K approx for Kingston
Zebronics cabinet with PSU - 1.6K approx
Total - 8K approx


----------



## rajan1311 (Nov 11, 2010)

the Sempron 140s are unlockable IIRC,so that could be a decent option.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 12, 2010)

Topgear config is v.good for the price. Un-upgradable though.


----------



## sude (Nov 12, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ^^thats good config under 8k
> 
> @OP
> does ur 8k includes the money u'll recieve after selling ur old pc?



Thanks guys for your suggestions. keep them rolling in...

Well Piyush, i am guessing i will be getting around 2k from my old system. and the 8k includes this 2k...
B t w Pitush, whats the full form of OP??

Regards_SUDE


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 12, 2010)

OP is Opening Post(er).


----------



## sude (Nov 12, 2010)

Heyy.. thanks..


----------



## SlashDK (Nov 12, 2010)

AMD athlon ii x2 240 @ 2.8k
Gigabyte 740G @ 2.7k
1 GB DDR3 RAM @ 1.1k
Zebronics Bijli + PSU @ 1.3k
Total:7.9k

btw Pegasus the price of RAM is for Dynet/Hynix not Kingston. Kingston costs 2k.


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2010)

@ *sude* - So it's 10k now - the more the merrier 

BTW, giving you some combos :

AMD athlon II 2xx Series 2.8k ( 240/245 ) or x3 4xx @ 3.5k ( 430/435/440 ) **

Gigabyte GA-MA74GMT-S2 @ 2.8k ( supports ACC so you may be able to unlock the cpu ina quad core for free )

1 Gb DDR3 Mem 1.1k

Zebronics Bijli with PSU @ 1.6k  or @ 1.1k ( without PSU ) **

FSP Saga 350W @ 1.5k ** 

Total : 8.3k or 10k = Mission Accomplished.


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2010)

@Cybertronic

Accusations to anyone will not be allowed. Take what a member suggests as his personal choice.


----------



## pegasus (Nov 13, 2010)

The reason i suggested that motherboard is that it's a very low cost motherboard that has HT3.0, 760G chipset, etc and seems very VFM imho
Anything lower priced is not HT3.0 iirc
Also, no matterhow tight a budget, DDR2 doesn't seem practical if buying a new pc now.
And i posted it only as an option- choice is buyer's

I noticed others (no names w/o permission) post Kingston price as 1.65K and found the same price on deltapage since past few weeks (looks even lower now? :S)
*www.deltapage.com/list/index.html
I know price varies from place to place and hence mentioned as 1.7K approx to be cautious.
Also, Corsair RAM was listed at 1.85K on primeabgb site iirc and is usually a bit pricier than Transcend/Kingston plus Mumbai prices are usually highest or at least amongst the highest.
Corsair
So the Kingston RAM price looked very much possible.
i usually suggest (prefer) Corsair but suggested Kingston due to tight budget
I am sorry for any confusion due to the same.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 13, 2010)

@ *topgear* - The Budget is still 8k!This is wat d OP said n I quote him "the 8k includes this 2k..."..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 13, 2010)

+1 to pegasus mobo. Asus is working hard to improve service.


----------



## topgear (Nov 14, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> @ *topgear* - The Budget is still 8k!This is wat d OP said n I quote him "the 8k includes this 2k..."..



opps - missed that - thanks for pointing it out but the post will remain there as that would be a great buy for 10k.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 14, 2010)

^^ur 1st config will do too!!


----------



## Ayush Chand (Nov 14, 2010)

Buying a cheap config will make you regret later!


----------



## Cool Buddy (Nov 14, 2010)

^ nothing like that. Even for 8k he aint getting a bad deal. And if browsing internet and watching a few movies is what he does, then it's not bad config at all. 740/760G cipsets will be able to play old games and that's what he is interested in. Later on if he has the budget he can always get a better rig. People these days find use for a second rig (for downloading, playing music etc. or for just experimenting with networking features). So he might not regret it all.
Still I would suggest that if the op plans to upgrade in a year or so, he may save some money by buying sempron.

And ayush chand, I don't think that's a good way to advertise your blog. Put it in your signature if you want to. Don't disturb the post.


----------



## topgear (Nov 15, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^ur 1st config will do too!!



yep, that one is based on DDr2 and the second one is based on DDr3 ram.

BTW, another good mobo to go with first config is Biostar 780L with ACC support ( Based on 760G chipset ) @ 2.2k only plus you will get a pen free with the box but it supports only DDr2 mem.

but by buying this mobo you can save 600 bucks and you will be able to get a tri core Athlon II X3 4xx cpu and you have the potential to unlock it into a quad core


----------



## Gollum (Nov 15, 2010)

Getting a ddr3 ram with amd athlon 2 2xx is  useless. Since it will only support speed up to 1066 and not 1333. So one should only get ram that will run at its full potential.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 15, 2010)

topgear said:


> BTW, another good mobo to go with first config is Biostar 780L with ACC support ( Based on 760G chipset ) @ 2.2k only plus you will get a pen free with the box but it supports only DDr2 mem.



..Well I got a pen free wid my Biostar MoBo(MCP6P3)!!


----------



## Gollum (Nov 15, 2010)

Giving a pen with a motherboard. That's the height of being illogical


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 15, 2010)

^^ n tht too a crappy a$$ pen not even Piérié Cardin/Montblanc or even a Luxor ..
But jokes aside no complaints abt my MoBo!!


----------



## topgear (Nov 16, 2010)

Gollum said:


> Getting a ddr3 ram with amd athlon 2 2xx is  useless. Since it will only support speed up to 1066 and not 1333. So one should only get ram that will run at its full potential.



It's not actually useless - going for DDR3 is a little bit more future proof for upgrading but as you've said Athlon II 2xx don't support speed upto 1333MHz I've suggested in my first post about a DDr2 based rig.

But you can always OC a athlon II X2 to to retain 1333 Mhz speed :

Overclock3D :: Review :: AMD Athlon II X2 250 Processor Review :: Introduction

BTW, not all Athlon II X2 2xx has mem clock limitation of 1066 MHz - there are rumors that AMD Athlon II X2 255 supports speed upto 1066 MHz for DDR2 and 1333 Mhz for DDR3 and Athlon II X2 260 officially supports 1066 MHz for DDR2 and 1333 Mhz for DDR3.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 16, 2010)

That is out of question with a tiny budget such a this. And overclocking is not a  good option on a cheap motherboard.
On a side note, what advantage does ddr3  ram have over ddr2 besides speed? Like what is the difference between 1066ddr2 and 1066ddr3?


----------



## Cilus (Nov 16, 2010)

I think OP can get TopGear's config within budget as price for Athlon II processors have been reduced. I purchased Athlon II 245 @ 2.45K on 6th of November. And regarding cabinet, I don't think Zebronics Bijli is required. any cheap cabinet will do. Get a normal Zebronics/Intex cabinet @ 0.8K with 450W SMPS. It will run your PC with ease.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 16, 2010)

The price has not been updated on build your rig website.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 16, 2010)

Gollum said:


> And overclocking is not a  good option on a cheap motherboard.



yes OC using a cheap board isn't recommended but a slight OC (if OP wants) isn't a bad thing either,



Gollum said:


> On a side note, what advantage does ddr3  ram have over ddr2 besides speed? Like what is the difference between 1066ddr2 and 1066ddr3?



faster data transfer rate @ same speed.

also DDR3 price falling & in many places its available for 1.*k whereas DDR2 cost ~2.*k.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 16, 2010)

^^Sadly BBSR aint 1 of 'em!!:C_cry:


----------



## sude (Nov 17, 2010)

topgear said:


> That's really a tough call !
> 
> AMD Athlon II X2 2xx - get the cheapest one you can get around 2.8k
> Gigabyte 740G DDR2 mobo @ 2.6k
> ...



> I find this ^ config pretty much ok. no issues with it. And as Cilus recommended, If i replace Zeb Bijli with a normal one i will save some extra bucks.. 




pegasus said:


> Sempron 140/145 - 1.8K approx (single core but cheap, fast, low TDP)
> ASUS M4A78LT-M LE - 2.9K approx iirc ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
> (Socket AM3, HyperTransport 3.0, 760G chipset, Integrated ATI Radeon 3000 graphics, DVI port for LCD monitor, EPU for power saving, 6x SATA ports, ...)
> 2GB DDR3 1333MHz RAM- 1.7K approx for Kingston
> ...



>> well the above confi is fine too, but i would suggest apart from Sempron/Atom/Celeron.




Cybertonic said:


> AMD athlon ii x2 240 @ 2.8k
> Gigabyte 740G @ 2.7k
> 1 GB DDR3 RAM @ 1.1k
> Zebronics Bijli + PSU @ 1.3k
> ...



>> Guys, is Asus bad? my friends who are using Asus MB didnot complain anytime.. 





Ayush Chand said:


> Buying a cheap config will make you regret later!



>> well ayush, i will not be using this system for more than a year. i will be selling off this upgraded system. so no worries..




Cool Buddy said:


> ^ nothing like that. Even for 8k he aint getting a bad deal. And if browsing internet and watching a few movies is what he does, then it's not bad config at all. 740/760G cipsets will be able to play old games and that's what he is interested in. Later on if he has the budget he can always get a better rig. People these days find use for a second rig (for downloading, playing music etc. or for just experimenting with networking features). So he might not regret it all.
> Still I would suggest that if the op plans to upgrade in a year or so, he may save some money by buying sempron.
> 
> And ayush chand, I don't think that's a good way to advertise your blog. Put it in your signature if you want to. Don't disturb the post.



>> +1




topgear said:


> yep, that one is based on DDr2 and the second one is based on DDr3 ram.
> 
> BTW, another good mobo to go with first config is Biostar 780L with ACC support ( Based on 760G chipset ) @ 2.2k only plus you will get a pen free with the box but it supports only DDr2 mem.
> 
> but by buying this mobo you can save 600 bucks and you will be able to get a tri core Athlon II X3 4xx cpu and you have the potential to unlock it into a quad core



>> what is the total price then.. if i consider this MB.??




Gollum said:


> Giving a pen with a motherboard. That's the height of being illogical



>> I am into Online Adoperations, and this is the most ridiculous gift i have heard with regards to any thing technical.




Gollum said:


> That is out of question with a tiny budget such a this. And overclocking is not a  good option on a cheap motherboard.
> On a side note, what advantage does ddr3  ram have over ddr2 besides speed? Like what is the difference between 1066ddr2 and 1066ddr3?





Cilus said:


> I think OP can get TopGear's config within budget as price for Athlon II processors have been reduced. I purchased Athlon II 245 @ 2.45K on 6th of November. And regarding cabinet, I don't think Zebronics Bijli is required. any cheap cabinet will do. Get a normal Zebronics/Intex cabinet @ 0.8K with 450W SMPS. It will run your PC with ease.






Sam.Shab said:


> yes OC using a cheap board isn't recommended but a slight OC (if OP wants) isn't a bad thing either...



>> True i am not gonna OC it..  not required.

*******************

One more thing, hows the resale value of AMD based systems?? lets say after 1 year?

Regards_SUDE


----------



## topgear (Nov 17, 2010)

Gollum said:


> That is out of question with a tiny budget such a this. And overclocking is not a  good option on a cheap motherboard.
> On a side note, what advantage does ddr3  ram have over ddr2 besides speed? Like what is the difference between 1066ddr2 and 1066ddr3?





Sam.Shab said:


> yes OC using a cheap board isn't recommended but a slight OC (if OP wants) isn't a bad thing either,
> 
> faster data transfer rate @ same speed.
> 
> also DDR3 price falling & in many places its available for 1.*k whereas DDR2 cost ~2.*k.



DDR2 mems are phasing out rapidly - in many shops you won't even find theses and many manufacturers have stopped producing this and DDR2 ( 800 MHz ) and DDR3 ( 1333 MHz ) price is almost same. DDR3 consumes a little less power too  but I do appreciate there's not much performance gap between DDR2 1066 MHz and DDR3 ( 1333Mhz ) running at 1066 MHz but DDR2 1066 MHz module is very expensive as compared to value series 1333Mhz DDR3 modules.



Cilus said:


> I think OP can get TopGear's config within budget as price for Athlon II processors have been reduced. *I purchased Athlon II 245 @ 2.45K on 6th of November*. And regarding cabinet, I don't think Zebronics Bijli is required. any cheap cabinet will do. Get a normal Zebronics/Intex cabinet @ 0.8K with 450W SMPS. It will run your PC with ease.



Bijli has the the best ventilation available in budget cabby category - so going for bijli is recommended.
That's really some awesome pricing.

@ *sude
*
Get AMD Athlon II X2 245 @ 2.5k
1 GB DDR3 Mem from Transcend or Kingston @ 1.1k
Gigabyte GA-MA74GMT-S2 @ 2.8k
Bijli with PSU @ 1.6k

total = 8k

if you are you want DDR2 based rig then consider this :

AMD Athlon II X2 245 @ 2.5k
1 GB DDR2 Mem @ 1.1k/1.7k ( for 2 GB DDR2 Mem )
Biostar 780L mobo @ 2.2k
Bijli with PSU @ 1.6k

total 7.4k/8k ( for 2 GB DDR2 )

Now it's your call - so make the choice.

It's very hard to predict the resell value - so can't comment on that.


----------



## acewin (Nov 22, 2010)

and any of these config would be better than Pentium D based system which were 30K when they had started. It is

always buy a good mobo because latter you will realize when you want to add new HW it is blocking. 
If interested in watching movies buy good nice display panel

go for DDR3 config, because they will become cheaper. use 2GB RAM chips 1GB will come out to be very less.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 22, 2010)

2GB DDR3 1333MHz from g.skill is 1.5k now...avoid transcend.


----------



## topgear (Nov 23, 2010)

yep, OP should get 2GB ram instead of 1GB though it will increase his budget a little bit.


----------

